# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  XRP or Bitcoin?

## BigPimpin76

Hey bros!
Thinking of jumping into crypto.
Dont know where to start Bitcoin or XRP?
Tips are welcome 
Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 956Vette

XRP is for the really low IQ, try not to stray far from BTC.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> XRP is for the really low IQ, try not to stray far from BTC.


So you are saying to stay away from Bitcoin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 956Vette

> So you are saying to stay away from Bitcoin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, don't stay away from Bitcoin. XRP is a shit-coin.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> No, don't stay away from Bitcoin. XRP is a shit-coin.


How about Ethereum vrs Bitcoin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 956Vette

> How about Ethereum vs Bitcoin?


Bullish on both. Currently holding more ETH than BTC. So many projects running on Ether, it's like a crypto mutual fund.

----------


## Tovarasu

Cardano is also a good investment and its only like 400% ROI, nano is a real crypto currency made for payment no fees, almost instant, and infinite scalability very good for actually being a payment in real world.

----------


## redz

I tripled up in 30 days 2 years ago on TRX. There’s ways to make money. My brother started with $250 2 months ago then had $18,000 after 5 weeks then blew it all trading on a 3 day bender.

My bro is smart but he has drug problems, sad really he is wasting a golden ticket.

----------


## tootallshorty

ETH, RUNE, BTC, CARDANO in that order

Thats my portfolio. Up $311K over the last 6 months (179% gain). There's much more to come as well. Great time to be a crypto investor!

----------

